# Normal pap results w/ endometrial cells



## imjsanderson (Nov 5, 2009)

We did an endometrial biopsy on a patient over 40 yrs of age with a normal pap but showing endometrial cells, which can be an indication of a problem.  Any ideas on what code should be sent to the lab for the specimen/reason for the biopsy?


----------



## Beany011178 (Nov 10, 2009)

What about 796.9????


----------



## mkm1517 (May 26, 2010)

*795.00?*

Scenario: 44 yo here for repeat pap. previous pap wnl except endometrial cells.

Final pap DX: satisfactory for evaluation. negative for intraepithelial lesion or malignancy. endometrial cells.

I come up with 795.00.  Does anyone agree/disagree with using this dx code?  If you disagree, what code would you use?

Thanks!


----------

